# The quality of Charles Tyrwhitt Shoes?



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

I've had this question for a while so I'd figure I'd get around to asking it now.

How is the overall quality of the shoes made by Charles Tyrwhitt?

How do they compare to the likes of say AE or even Alden/Alfred Sargent? I know that the page for their basic line shoe mentions goodyear welt for the construction.

https://www.ctshirts.com/men's-shoe...ord-shoes?q=usddefault||ml060blk|||||||||||||

Also where is their basic line shoe's made? As their premium(luxury line) says that they are made in the UK. I heard that Peal & Co. makes them for CT along with shoes for BB and Paul Stuart.

If anyone has any more information on CT's shoes and their quality I'd be appreciative. As I'm looking around for a better quality basic black dress shoe to get towards the end of the semester to upgrade from my glued Hugo Bosses(even though they have served me well) and it looks like Charles Trywhitt would offer me good value for the cost.

Thank you in advance for any replies I receive,
ESB,


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

That shoe is a lower grade of shoes at CT. It looks like corrected grain leather, and they are below Allen Edmonds in quality. Since they don't say where they are made, I'd assume Asia. And I'd never recommend going below Allen Edmonds in quality. For something beyond Allen Edmonds quality, their higher end shoes at CT look like a good value: https://www.ctshirts.com/Black-Heat...ord-shoes?q=usddefault||MC003BLK|||||||||||||
I haven't been in a CT store in a while, but if these shoes are the same as the better ones I saw there, they are pretty decent. They are much more elegant than Allen Edmonds or Alden. The Americans just can't make an oxford as elegant as it should be, and they're better at the more casual styles like Norwegians and longwings. These better shoes from CT are also English made, which I've heard maybe Loake makes. Peal & Co. is a name owned by Brooks Brothers, not a manufacturer. The Peal shoes are made by Crockett & Jones and Alfred Sargent.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

Matt S said:


> That shoe is a lower grade of shoes at CT. It looks like corrected grain leather, and they are below Allen Edmonds in quality. Since they don't say where they are made, I'd assume Asia. And I'd never recommend going below Allen Edmonds in quality. For something beyond Allen Edmonds quality, their higher end shoes at CT look like a good value: https://www.ctshirts.com/Black-Heat...ord-shoes?q=usddefault||MC003BLK|||||||||||||
> I haven't been in a CT store in a while, but if these shoes are the same as the better ones I saw there, they are pretty decent. They are much more elegant than Allen Edmonds or Alden. The Americans just can't make an oxford as elegant as it should be, and they're better at the more casual styles like Norwegians and longwings. These better shoes from CT are also English made, which I've heard maybe Loake makes. Peal & Co. is a name owned by Brooks Brothers, not a manufacturer. The Peal shoes are made by Crockett & Jones and Alfred Sargent.


Ok, thank you for the information Matt.

Only thing I can compare it to is like the higher end J&M's I have which are good year welted but appear to be be made of corrected grain leather too.

The problem I face is that my budget won't allow for something breaking the $300 mark. What's a good shoe I can find as an alternative?(although I still would like to see the CT basic shoe myself)


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Ok,
> 
> Only thing I can compare it to is like the higher end J&M's I have which are good year welted but appear to be be made of corrected grain leather too.
> 
> The problem I face is that my budget won't allow for something breaking the $300 mark. What's a good shoe I can find as an alternative?(although I still would like to see the CT basic shoe myself)


You could look at Loake 1880 series shoes.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Check out Berwick shoes. I ahven't tried them but the styling is nice. From the thread I posted, the feedback lends me to believ they hit the sweet spot of price/qulity for a full grain goodyear welted shoe comperable to AE prices. Again I have no first ahnd experience, but am going to give them a try.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

Personally, in that price range I like Loding, a French company making what I consider very good shoes for the money. Bought a couple pairs when I was in Europe a few years ago. Goodyear welted, but probably corrected grain and not actually made in france. Check out the website, there's an English language version and looks like they ship to the US:

www.loding.fr


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I have CT suede lace-ups I got on sale a few years ago. They're great shoes, and in this isolated case certainly as good at my AE's. I'm no expert, but if I were to guess (based on construction appearances) I think Loake at the "unnamed" manufacturer would be a strong guess. On sale they are well worth it (full price is more than I usually pay for shoes). I like that they have a clearly different last (and thus look) than my AEs. I like that variety.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I would wait for a Tyrwhitt sale, which might just drop things below that magic number. There's a pair or two of their English shoes at, like $309 right now. 

It would be tough to return Loakes or Berwicks if they didn't fit. Since Tyrwhitt's shoes are made by different companies, a little digging could get you more shoes made on the same last by the same manufacturer -- for example, if you order a pair of Tyrwhitt shoes that are made by Loake on their 026 last, and they fit well, you could buy more shoes on the same last (either from Loake, or from another company Loake makes shoes for, like Herring), and have a reasonable degree of certainty. I don't know if other companies make Tyrwhitt shoes, but again, a little work with the markings inside the shoe could help you come up with something.

I'm also a big fan of swinging through any non-chain shoe places that have decent stuff, since you can sometimes get deals on last pairs.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I would wait for a Tyrwhitt sale, which might just drop things below that magic number. There's a pair or two of their English shoes at, like $309 right now.
> 
> It would be tough to return Loakes or Berwicks if they didn't fit. Since Tyrwhitt's shoes are made by different companies, a little digging could get you more shoes made on the same last by the same manufacturer -- for example, if you order a pair of Tyrwhitt shoes that are made by Loake on their 026 last, and they fit well, you could buy more shoes on the same last (either from Loake, or from another company Loake makes shoes for, like Herring), and have a reasonable degree of certainty. I don't know if other companies make Tyrwhitt shoes, but again, a little work with the markings inside the shoe could help you come up with something.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of swinging through any non-chain shoe places that have decent stuff, since you can sometimes get deals on last pairs.


Do they even put their premium stuff on sale?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Do they even put their premium stuff on sale?


I'm not sure. I get their emails, but I get a lot of emails. Everything is "on sale" there -- I mean, their $350 shoes are nominally $700 shoes at half-off -- which is ridiculous. I'm pretty sure I've seen their good shoes at a steeper discount, or coupon codes that mark down everything they offer, but I'm not 100% sure.

Hopefully somebody on here has something to contribute.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ all of CT's stock at it's supposed discount is actually the price you could reasonably be expected to pay, not a penny more.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'm not sure. I get their emails, but I get a lot of emails. Everything is "on sale" there -- I mean, their $350 shoes are nominally $700 shoes at half-off -- which is ridiculous. I'm pretty sure I've seen their good shoes at a steeper discount, or coupon codes that mark down everything they offer, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Hopefully somebody on here has something to contribute.


I'm in one of their shops every few months, and I check their website on a regular basis, and have never seen anything at the supposed full price. The discounted price is the real price. Legally the goods must be on sale at the higher price for a certain period, but I've never seen it. Don't know how they work that.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

Odradek said:


> I'm in one of their shops every few months, and I check their website on a regular basis, and have never seen anything at the supposed full price. The discounted price is the real price. Legally the goods must be on sale at the higher price for a certain period, but I've never seen it. Don't know how they work that.


Hmmmmm,

I'll have to look myself-see if I can dig up anything on shoes at the CT near me.

One thing I've noticed about CT even in comparison to other retailers is that their in-store stock of pretty much everything seems inconsistent. Ex. it seems like most of their offerings are online only even for basic items.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I've been to 2 CT stores in NY and find your observation correct. I don't think they can keep an adequate stock in so many sizes of their large inventory in the square footage of their NY stores.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

In the UK, they seem to have most things in stock.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> In the UK, they seem to have most things in stock.


It's probably a lot easier to restock over there, and with the ability to rapidly deliver from the warehouse, they can probably get away with less of each size in store at any one time. They may also be larger stores with a higher volume. I've not met anyone outside of the City (at least here in the boonies 20 miles away) who even knows what CT is. Granted I don't work in business, law or finance, so my sample is probably skewed.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

As of two years ago anyway, their 'made in England' calf leather shoes were made by Loake and Barker in Northampton and were of that level of quality. From what I've seen recently, I think the general quality level has gone down and most of their shoes are made overseas, in India or similar.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> In the UK, they seem to have most things in stock.


Even in their UK stores(at least the ones I have visited)what they had in stock didn't seem too different from their U.S. ones.


----------



## peribeca (May 3, 2016)

very sad the way they have come down in quality;it is very bad; my children just purchased 2 pairs of half brogues for me; children and grands decided to surprise pawpaw with a couple pairs of new CT 1/2 brogues; they knew my size and they knew I loved my OLD Charles Tyrwhitts; sadly and had to bite my tongue  these are ghastly and CG, look like shiney plastic with glued on soles; at least some of my non good year welted cheaper europeans bought 30-40 years ago have very decent leather uppers and NV has rebuilt them over the years with Blake rapid to perfection; thanks Nick :chinese:; can't do anything with these and feel obligated to use them  cause I know they spent quite a bit for them and were very happy to surprise me; did the deterioration extend to ALL models?, if not, might be able to exchange them but for which model?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Haffman said:


> As of two years ago anyway, their 'made in England' calf leather shoes were made by Loake and Barker in Northampton and were of that level of quality. From what I've seen recently, I think the general quality level has gone down and most of their shoes are made overseas, in India or similar.


They seem to have two price ranges of shoes.
One hovering at about £100 and the other (Made in England) at about £200.

Sadly Herring Shoes have also shifted a lot of their mid range shoes to Spanish and Portuguese manufacture. Perhaps shifting exchange rates might turn this policy around.


----------



## Mickey Rhoades (Jul 18, 2013)

Odradek said:


> They seem to have two price ranges of shoes.
> One hovering at about £100 and the other (Made in England) at about £200.
> 
> Sadly Herring Shoes have also shifted a lot of their mid range shoes to Spanish and Portuguese manufacture. Perhaps shifting exchange rates might turn this policy around.


I used to have a pair and they were Loake. I don't know about their new offerings.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

